# Extrahierung von Windows (XP, 7) über die Konsole ausführen



## Tikonteroga (5. August 2011)

Hallo,

weiss jemand, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, eine Zip-Datei unter Windows über die Konsole in ein Verzeichnis zu entpacken ? Dabei soll soll die Komprimierung von Windows verwendet werden und keine 3rd Party Software.

Gruß

Tikonteroga


----------



## sheel (5. August 2011)

Hi
Soweit ich weiß, nein. Geht nicht.


----------

